# Solar Charger



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I went looking around for a mini solar gadget to charge my cell phone and anything really usb. I found one for like 11.00 on ebay. I was skepitcal but then said you know what f*ck it. I ordered and got it and i have to say best 11.00 i ever spent lol......Check them out

5000mAh USB Solar Power Charger Battery for iPad3 iPhone4 Cellphone MP3 Tablet R | eBay


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Great. Thanks. I have one dedicate to my iPhone. 

Since I'm on an iPad right now, I'll make this short. I rely on batteries to a great extent. So with the electric off, I've got a concern. No, I won't die but I won't hear either. So I have been setting up a system that uses an old 100w solar panel, a cheap regulator, a car battery and various battery chargers that work for aaa/aa types, etc. the system will hook up to an inverter and run some power tools as well. I haven't put it all together but I estimate it will be under $100. 

Now, the above is for home use. My boat is fully solar with both direct and inverted power (1,000ah) as well as diesel generation and wind power. But that's my BOL. 

The only fly in the ointment is an EMP.  But my family and I would get through that too.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Thats cool. Be on top of things thats the only way to survive! :0)


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

MikeyPrepper said:


> I went looking around for a mini solar gadget to charge my cell phone and anything really usb. I found one for like 11.00 on ebay. I was skepitcal but then said you know what f*ck it. I ordered and got it and i have to say best 11.00 i ever spent lol......Check them out
> 
> 5000mAh USB Solar Power Charger Battery for iPad3 iPhone4 Cellphone MP3 Tablet R | eBay


Nice find. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

I use a scoshe solbat. I just mounted it to the windshield of my car in front of the rearview mirror so it doesn't disturb my range of view while I'm driving. It charges my iphone nearly completely when it's full. The nice thing about it is that it is also USB chargeable, so I can plut it into my cigarette lighter port, computer, or wall outlet after it is drained and re-charge it much quicker.

It works nicely as well. I took it with me to Vegas and it really came in handy because I spent a lot of time using social media and spent many more hours of the day away from my hotel room than I normally do. I could plug it in and put both in my pocket and I was good to go for another 6 to 10 hours.


----------



## Princessawe (Aug 31, 2014)

I really liked this*information.


----------

